# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تغییرات در ساختار بخش دلفی

## vcldeveloper

سلام،

قصد داریم تغییراتی در ساختار بخش دلفی اعمال کنیم. تغییرات به این شکل هست که بخش اصلی دلفی در سایت قفل میشه و فقط شامل تاپیک های مهمی که مدیران انتخاب می کنند، خواهد بود. از طرفی، کل بخش دلفی به چندین زیرمجموعه تقسیم می شود که تمام تاپیک های موجود در بخش دلفی، در این زیرگروهها قرار می گیرند.
علت انجام این کار نظم دادن به بخش دلفی، افزایش یکپارچگی بخش دلفی، و جلوگیری از ارسال اشتباهی تاپیک در بخش نامناسب هست.

دوستان می توانند ساختار مورد نظر خود را همین تاپیک اعلام کنند.
پس از یک هفته، ساختار نهایی بخش، با توجه به ساختارهای پیشنهاد شده، اعمال میشه. بعد از آن، تاپیک های موجود در بخش اصلی دلفی، با کمک بعضی از دوستان، به زیرگروههای مربوطه منتقل می شوند.

با تشکر از دوستانی که در این طرح با مدیریت سایت همکاری می کنند

----------


## vcldeveloper

*ساختار پیشنهادی من:*


---------------------------


*بخش دلفی و پاسکال*
  شامل کلیه مباحث مرتبط با دلفی، دلفی دات نت، پاسکال، FreePascal، و Chrome.
*
زیرگروه ها:*

*·بانک های اطلاعاتی در دلفی*
  شامل مباحث مرتبط با ADO, BDE, DBExpress, SDAC, DBISAM و DataSnap.

*·ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی*
  شامل مباحث مرتبط با QuickReport, Rave, Report Builder, FastReport و Crystal Reports در دلفی.

*·توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه*
  شامل مباحت مرتبط با نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه، و مجموعه کامپوننت های Indy.

*·کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت.*
  شامل مباحث مرتبط با کامپوننت های تولید شده توسط شرکت های 3rd Party مثل: EhLib, DevExpress, TMS, VCLSkin؛ و توسعه کامپوننت.

*·توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب*
  شامل IntraWeb, WebSnap, WebBroker, ISAPI, CGI، و WebServices.

*·دلفی دات نت*
  شامل مباحث مرتبط با استفاده از Microsoft .Net در دلفی، VCL.Net، و RemObjects Chrome .
*·توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو*
  شامل مباحث مرتبط با Kylix ، کتابخانه CLX، FreePascal، و Lazarus.

*·محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی*
  شامل مباحث و نکات مرتبط با محیط توسعه دلفی، مجموعه Expertها و Wizardهای موجود، و توسعه IDE با استفاده از Tools API.

*·مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال*
  شامل تمامی مباحث مرتبط با دلفی  و پاسکال که در سایر گروه های جای نمی گیرند، مثل VCL، Windows API، توابع دلفی، دستور زبان، و غیره.

*·مقالات مرتبط با دلفی



*

----------


## SYNDROME

2 پیشنهاد هم من داشتم :
1-اگر امکان دارد کلمه دلفی را به شکل Delphi بنویسید تا بهتر بتوان زیر گروها را تشخیص داد.
2-قسمتی هم برای بحث بین کاربران در نظر گرفته شود تا در مواردی که نیاز به گفتگو در مورد موضوع ها بود بتوان از این گروه ها استفاده کرد.
موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> -قسمتی هم برای بحث بین کاربران در نظر گرفته شود تا در مواردی که نیاز به گفتگو در مورد موضوع ها بود بتوان از این گروه ها استفاده کرد.


متوجه منظورتان نشدم. خب بحث در داخل تاپیک ها صورت میگیره دیگه. اصلا تاپیک محل بحث و گفتگو هست، دیگه تالار جداگانه برای بحث و گفتگو چه معنایی داره؟!

----------


## SYNDROME

> متوجه منظورتان نشدم. خب بحث در داخل تاپیک ها صورت میگیره دیگه. اصلا تاپیک محل بحث و گفتگو هست، دیگه تالار جداگانه برای بحث و گفتگو چه معنایی داره؟!


منظورم این بود قسمتی جداگانه برای نظرسنجی و بحث های متفرقه در نظر گرفته شود تا در زمان نیاز کاربران از این تالار  استفاده کنند.
البته به قول شما می تواند داخل هر تالار باشد.
موفق باشید

----------


## اصغر (پآچ)

سلام 

به نظر من اگه یه بخش هم برای اشتراک نرم افزار و رفع عیب نرم افزار کاربران و نرم افزار های رایگان و Open Source در نظر گرفته بشه که اگه کسی خواست نرم افزارش رو برای عیب یابی به دیگر کاربران بده یا سورس برنامه شو برای استفاده سایر کاربران داخل سایت قرار بده در این بخش قرار بده خیلی جالب تره

موفق و موید باشید

----------


## amin_alexi

> به نظر من اگه یه بخش هم برای اشتراک نرم افزار و رفع عیب نرم افزار کاربران و نرم افزار های رایگان و Open Source در نظر گرفته بشه که اگه کسی خواست نرم افزارش رو برای عیب یابی به دیگر کاربران بده یا سورس برنامه شو برای استفاده سایر کاربران داخل سایت قرار بده در این بخش قرار بده خیلی جالب تره


در تاييد صحبت دوستون 

شايد يك بخش هم براي كسايي كه نمونه برنامه هاي جالب و يا كارهاي جالبي با دلفي انجام دادن بزارين بد نيست !
چون شايد كاري كه كردن شامل چند تا از زير گروهها باشه و نشه در زير كروه خاصي گذاشت 

ممنون

----------


## mortezakiaee

به نظر من حتی هر کدام ار تالارها هم جز بندی بشن. برای کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کد باز تمهیداتی مثل sourceforge اتخاذ بشه تا دسترسی به آخرین ورژن راحت تر بشه.
اگه در هنگام انتقال دادن تاپیک ها، تاپیک های باز هم تعیین تکلیف بشن عالی می شه.
/****************
بخش مقالات فراموش نشه
/****************
پ. ن. چرا کلاً از قالب یه فروم صرف بیرون نیایم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Cave_Man

آقایان ، همین تعداد بخش پیشنهاد شده هم زیاد هست اگر تعداد بخش ها بیشتر هم بشه هم مدیریتش برای مدیران مشکل تر خواهد شد و هم احتمال اشتباه در انتخاب بخش مورد نظر کاربر برای سوال بیشتر میشه.

----------


## samprp

سلام



> چرا کلاً از قالب یه فروم صرف بیرون نیایم؟


این حرفه کاملا به جایی هست (اینجا رو باید گفت فروم برنامه نویس نه سایت برنامه نویس )
(بخش مقلاات درست نیست داخل فروم باشه . )

یکم روش فکر کردم . بهتره زیاد شلوغ نشه در ضمن کاربرا هم گیچ نشن : 
(زیرانجمن ها رو با ستاره مشخص کردم )
مدیریت بانک های اطلاعاتی در دلفی    
**مقالات
ابزار ها ، کموننت ها و توسعه آن ها
**مقالات
**ابزار های گزارش سازی 
**محیط توسعه دلفی 
برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه و تحت اینترنت    
**مقالات
مباحث مربوط به دلفی دات نت در تمام بخش های دیگر ادغام شوند . 
**مقالات
برنامه نویسی غیر ویندوزی 
**مقالات
مباحث عمومی
**برنامه های نوشته شده توسط سایر کاربران

موفق باشید .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> شايد يك بخش هم براي كسايي كه نمونه برنامه هاي جالب و يا كارهاي جالبي با دلفي انجام دادن بزارين بد نيست !


بله، ولی برای این کار نیاز به بخش جداگانه نیست، ایجاد یک تاپیک جدید و قرار داد کلیه برنامه های جالب نوشته شده توسط کاربران در آن - مثل تاپیک نکات دلفی - میتونه این نیاز را برآورده کنه.




> به نظر من حتی هر کدام ار تالارها هم جز بندی بشن. برای کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کد باز تمهیداتی مثل sourceforge اتخاذ بشه تا دسترسی به آخرین ورژن راحت تر بشه.


سایتی مثل SourceForge زیرساخت های خودش را داره. از طرفی، نرم افزارها و کامپوننت های Open-source معمولا در یک سیستم Source Control عمومی (مثل SourceForge) یا خصوصی قرار دارند که میشه از طریق آن، همیشه به آخرین نسخه دسترسی داشت. ایجاد یک بخش جداگانه برای همچین نرم افزارهایی، باعث انتقال سورس کدها به سایت نمیشه، بلکه صرفا لینکی به Repository آن نرم افزار خواهد بود. برای ارسال همچین لینکی هم نیاز به بخش جداگانه نیست، و میشه به راحتی این کار را در یک تاپیک انجام داد.




> به نظر من اگه یه بخش هم برای اشتراک نرم افزار و رفع عیب نرم افزار کاربران و نرم افزار های رایگان و Open Source در نظر گرفته بشه که اگه کسی خواست نرم افزارش رو برای عیب یابی به دیگر کاربران بده یا سورس برنامه شو برای استفاده سایر کاربران داخل سایت قرار بده در این بخش قرار بده خیلی جالب تره


در جواب دوست قبلی، بخشی از پست شما را جواب دادم --> کاربر می تواند در تاپیکی مثل نکات دلفی، سورس کدهای خود را ارائه کند.

اما برای عیب یابی سروس کد، همین الان هم می تواند در بخش مربوطه این کار را انجام دهد، یعنی کاربر تشخیص میده که عیب مورد نظر به کدامیک از بخش های تالار مربوط میشه، در همان بخش تاپیک جدیدی ایجاد میکنه و در آن درباره مشکلش توضیح میده و سورس را هم قرار میده. این هم موردی نیست که نیاز به بخش جدید داشته باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پ. ن. چرا کلاً از قالب یه فروم صرف بیرون نیایم؟


این یک بحث گسترده تر از تالار دلفی میشه و به کل سایت بر میگرده. فعلا در این تاپیک بحث تالار دلفی و ساختار آن مطرح هست، نه کل سایت برنامه نویس و خدماتی که می تواند ارائه دهد.




> مباحث مربوط به دلفی دات نت در تمام بخش های دیگر ادغام شوند .


با توجه به وضعیت دلفی، مباحث دلفی دات نت هر روز از مباحث دلفی Win32 بیشتر فاصله میگیرند، بطوری که الان حتی RoadMap این دو را هم بطور جداگانه عرضه می کنند، پس درست نیست که ما بخوایم مباحث دلفی دات نت را با دلفی Win32 قاطی کنیم. بخصوص که ویژگی های دات نت با Win32 متفاوت هست، و باید اون وقت برای هر سوالی، از کاربر بپرسیم: در دلفی Win32 یا دلفی دات نت؟!




> **مقالات


ارائه مقالات به عنوان زیرگروهی از هر زیرگروه باعث پیچیدگی بیش از اندازه ساختار سایت میشه. ارائه مقالات در یک بخش مجزا، باعث ساده شدن ساختار، و مدیریت بهتر و مقالات میشه. کاربران هم راحتتر مقالات را پیدا می کنند.
علت اینکه پیشنهاد شد بخش مقالات دلفی به تالار دلفی اضافه بشه، این بود که در حال حاضر این بخش در بخش مقالات سایت قرار داره، که معمولا کاربران دلفی در هنگام جستجو آن بخش را جستجو نمی کنند، و بسیار از مقالات هم خوانده نمی شوند.

----------


## samprp

> ایجاد یک تاپیک جدید و قرار داد کلیه برنامه های جالب نوشته شده توسط کاربران در آن


تو کدوم انجمن ؟ اگه الان بخوایم یه همچین چیزی بزاریم کجا بهتره تاپیک بزنیم ؟




> ارائه مقالات به عنوان زیرگروهی از هر زیرگروه باعث پیچیدگی بیش از اندازه ساختار سایت میشه.


به نظرم این جوری خیلی مجتمع تر می شه . و طبیعتا پر بازدید تر . چون جلو دیده . کسی بخواد تاپیک بزنه چشمش به این زیر انجمن می  افته و طبیعتا قبلش اونجا رو یه نگاه می کنه .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> تو کدوم انجمن ؟ اگه الان بخوایم یه همچین چیزی بزاریم کجا بهتره تاپیک بزنیم ؟


فعلا توی همین تالار اصلی دلفی. بعدا که تالار اصلی قفل میشه، تاپیک های مهم مثل اطلاعیه ها، تاپیک های نکات، و تاپیک های مربوط به نمونه سورس کد را به تالار اصلی منتقل می کنیم. در واقع تالار اصلی حکم یک بخش اعلان برای زیر تالارها را دارد.





> به نظرم این جوری خیلی مجتمع تر می شه . و طبیعتا پر بازدید تر . چون جلو دیده . کسی بخواد تاپیک بزنه چشمش به این زیر انجمن می افته و طبیعتا قبلش اونجا رو یه نگاه می کنه .


در طرح پیشنهادی شما که مقالات بیشتر پراکنده هستند تا مجتمع. در طرح پیشنهادی من، یک بخش مقالات دلفی برای تالار دلفی در نظر گرفته شده، یعنی تمام مقالات دلفی در اون بخش قرار می گیرند، اما در طرح شما، هر زیرگروه خودش یک بخش مقالات داره، یعنی زیر گروه کامپوننت ها خودش زیر گروه مقالات داره، زیر گروه نرم افزار تحت شبکه، خودش زیر گروه مقالات داره، و الی آخر.

----------


## samprp

> هر زیرگروه خودش یک بخش مقالات داره، یعنی زیر گروه کامپوننت ها خودش زیر گروه مقالات داره، زیر گروه نرم افزار تحت شبکه، خودش زیر گروه مقالات داره، و الی آخر.


خوب ... بخش مقالات زیر گروه کمپوننت ها مربوط به خودشونه و بخش مقالات زیر گروه برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه هم مربوط به خودشون . شما تو زیر گروه کمپوننتا دسترسی سریع به مقالات مرتبط هم دارید !!

در ضمن به نظرم اگه بخش برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه رو با برنامه نویسی تحت وب و اینترنت ادغام کنید بهتر باشه . چون تقریبا تو ی حیطه هستند و INDY هم که مثال زدید در هر دو حیطه کمپوننت داره .

----------


## mortezakiaee

> سایتی مثل SourceForge زیرساخت های خودش را داره. از طرفی، نرم افزارها و کامپوننت های Open-source معمولا در یک سیستم Source Control عمومی (مثل SourceForge) یا خصوصی قرار دارند که میشه از طریق آن، همیشه به آخرین نسخه دسترسی داشت. ایجاد یک بخش جداگانه برای همچین نرم افزارهایی، باعث انتقال سورس کدها به سایت نمیشه، بلکه صرفا لینکی به Repository آن نرم افزار خواهد بود. برای ارسال همچین لینکی هم نیاز به بخش جداگانه نیست، و میشه به راحتی این کار را در یک تاپیک انجام داد.


جناب کشاورز من منظورم این نبود که سیستم sourceforge رو اینجا پیاده کنیم. بلکه از امکانات اونا استفاده کنیم. به طور مثال از کاربرانی که نرم افزار یا کامپوننتی رو توسعه میدن بخوایم تا پروژه شون رو ثبت کنن تا مشکلاتی مثل تاپیک XCalendar پیش نیاد

----------


## mortezakiaee

> این یک بحث گسترده تر از تالار دلفی میشه و به کل سایت بر میگرده. فعلا در این تاپیک بحث تالار دلفی و ساختار آن مطرح هست، نه کل سایت برنامه نویس و خدماتی که می تواند ارائه دهد.


این یه پیشنهاد برای مدیران کل و ارشد بود ـ البته فکر می کنم خیلی از کاربران کل سایت با من موافق باشن ـ برای طراحی و اجرا هم می شه از کاربران خود سایت بهره گرفت. تا کی باید از منابع دیگه مثل delphi.about یا trroy و ... استفاده کنیم؟ این فروم الان قابلیت تبدیل شدن به یه سایت مرجع رو داره

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در ضمن به نظرم اگه بخش برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه رو با برنامه نویسی تحت وب و اینترنت ادغام کنید بهتر باشه . چون تقریبا تو ی حیطه هستند و INDY هم که مثال زدید در هر دو حیطه کمپوننت داره .


نه، منظور از برنامه تحت وب Web Application هست. یعنی برنامه ایی که مثلا با IntraWeb, WebSnap, WebBroker، ASP.Net و... توسعه داده میشه و به عنوان یک افزونه روی یک Web Server نصب میشه، و به کاربران از طریق مرورگر اینترنت سرویس میده. 
اما در کار با Indy، شما مثلا خود Web Server را میسازید، یا یک نرم افزار Client\Server براساس یکی از پروتکل های رایج میسازید. به این برنامه ها Web Application گفته نمیشه، و تنها نقطه مشترکشان با هم بستر شبکه (معمولا Internet هست).

----------


## Touska

فکر جالب و خوبی هست ،  ولی مشکل فرهنگ ثبت پست باز باقی می ماند و همچنین جستجو قبل از ثبت پست.

و اینکه تعداد بخش ها اگر زیاد بشه شاید جالب نباشه 

البته این نظر من هست که دو بخش Report ها , Component  مثلا میتونن ترکیب بشن.

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Hsimple11

با تشکر از مدیران و بویژه آقای کشاورز که بالاخره تصمیم به تغییر ساختار این بخش گرفتند. 

من با نظر آقای سرباززاده کاملا موافقم ;)


1- اینکه تمام بخش دلفی به زیرتالارهایی تقسیم بشه کار بسیار خوبی است. 


2- تعداد بخش ها به نظر من نباید بیشتر از 4 یا 5  تا باشه چون باعث هم گیجی کاربران و هم پاسخ نگرفتن سریع آنها میشه. فرض کنید 10 یا 12 تا بخش باشه. کسی که میخواد به سوالات جواب بده آیا توی همه این بخش ها میره تا سوالات جدید رو بخونه. بنابراین همه با دیر به پاسخ رسیدن مواجه خواهند شد.


3- مشکل جستجو کنید همچنان باقیست که البته ربطی به این تاپیک نداره و باید در بحثی جداگانه حل بشه.


4- به نظر من تا حدی نام تالارها را ساده تر کنید. آقای کشاورز فکر میکنید تمام کاربران این بخش میتونند به راحتی تشخیص بدن که سوالشون رو باید در کدوم بخش مطرح کنند؟؟ مثلا همه میدونن که اگه در مورد این کامپوننت سوال دارن یک کنترل 3rd Party است و باید مثلا در فلان بخش آن را مطرح کنند؟؟

5- خواهشا برای بخش مقالات فکر اساسی بکنید. پیشنهاد من برای بخش مقالات اینه که اولا تمام مقالات قدیمی در بخش مقالات مرتبط با دلفی.Win32 را منتقل کنید. ثانیا از خود بچه های سایت و یا کسانی که مقالات را نوشته اند بخواهید نسخه PDF آنها را (با حذف مطالب و پستهای اضافی و غیر مفید) در سایت قرار دهند. مثلا دیدید یک مقاله 10 page شده ولی پستهای کوچک و بین آنها هم نظرات کاربران. برای کسی که فقط مقاله رو میخواد بخونه خیلی وقت گیره که تمام این 10 صفحه رو مطالعه کنه. بنابراین تهیه نسخه PDF کار بسیار خداپسندانه ای خواهد بود!....


6- بازهم ببینید اگر vBulletin این اجازه را به شما می دهد تخصیص تاپیکها در موقع ایجاد تاپیک اعمال شود و آنجا کاربر سوالش را در یک دسته با یکسری CheckBox تعیین کند. 


7- انتقال چندهزار تاپیک فعلی به این بخش ها چقدر طول میکشه و کی اینکار رو میکنه؟!!!! همه؟!!


شاد باشید....

----------


## vcldeveloper

> - تعداد بخش ها به نظر من نباید بیشتر از 4 یا 5 تا باشه چون باعث هم گیجی کاربران و هم پاسخ نگرفتن سریع آنها میشه. فرض کنید 10 یا 12 تا بخش باشه.


بعضی از تالارها شاید الان چندان لازم به نظر نرسند، ولی بعدا لازم میشند، مثل بخش Corss-platform یا Web Applications. از طرفی، بعضی از این تالارها هم تالارهای موجود هستند که الان بصورت مجتمع تحت یک عنوان بزرگتر جمع شدند، مثل:
بانک های اطلاعاتی -> بانک های اطلاعاتی
ابزارهای گزارش سازی -> ابزارهای گزارش سازی
کامپوننت ها -> کامپوننت های 3rd Party
مقالات | مقالات دلفی -> مقالات دلفی
محصولات CodeGear | دلفی دات نت -> دلفی دات نت
بخش دلفی -> سایر مباحث مرتبط با دلفی و پاسکال

یعنی شش عنوان مطرح شده در بالا همین الان هم در سایت بصورت پراکنده وجود دارند، و فقط چهار عنوان جدید به آنها اضافه شده. 




> کسی که میخواد به سوالات جواب بده آیا توی همه این بخش ها میره تا سوالات جدید رو بخونه. بنابراین همه با دیر به پاسخ رسیدن مواجه خواهند شد.


عنوان های جدید اضافه شده عنوان خاصی هستند که معمولا تعداد کمی از کاربران در اون ها جواب میدن، مثلا یکی از مباحث مربوط به WebApplications به IntraWeb مربوط میشه، در حال حاضر فقط آقای خورسندی و آقای علیرضا کوشا در این زمینه به کاربران جواب میدن و سایر کاربران غالبا فقط خواننده مباحث هستند، پس مشکل خیلی خاصی از این جهت بوجود نمیاد.
از طرفی، لزومی نداره کاربر یکی یکی به همه زیر گروهها سر بزنه، من خودم شخصا همیشه از گزینه "نوشته های تازه" در منوی اصلی سایت استفاده می کنم. ممکن هست بعضی دوستان بگن نوشته های تازه پست های مربوط به بخش هایی که بهشون نیاز نداریم را هم میاره، این مشکل هم با مراجعه به تنظیمات کاربر و انتخاب تالارهایی که علاقه ایی به دیدن آنها ندارند، حل میشه. مثلا اگر کسی دوست نداره چیزی درباره جاوا ببینه، میتونه تالار جاوا را انتخاب کنه تا در هیچ جستجویی پست های تالار جاوا بهش نشان داده نشه.
علاوه بر اینها، کاربران می تونند از امکان RSS سایت هم برای بخش مورد نظر خودشون استفاده کنند.




> به نظر من تا حدی نام تالارها را ساده تر کنید. آقای کشاورز فکر میکنید تمام کاربران این بخش میتونند به راحتی تشخیص بدن که سوالشون رو باید در کدوم بخش مطرح کنند؟؟ مثلا همه میدونن که اگه در مورد این کامپوننت سوال دارن یک کنترل 3rd Party است و باید مثلا در فلان بخش آن را مطرح کنند؟؟


هدف من فقط مطرح کردن موضوعات زیرگروهها بود، برای عناوینش میشه فکر کردن و عنوان های بهتری پیدا کرد، البته برای هر زیر گروه یک توضیح کوتاه یک خطی هم درج میشه که میتونه به کاربر در انتخاب گروه مناسب کمک کنه. در هر حال، لطفا عناوین پیشنهادی خودتان را بنویسید.




> خواهشا برای بخش مقالات فکر اساسی بکنید. پیشنهاد من برای بخش مقالات اینه که اولا تمام مقالات قدیمی در بخش مقالات مرتبط با دلفی.Win32 را منتقل کنید. ثانیا از خود بچه های سایت و یا کسانی که مقالات را نوشته اند بخواهید نسخه PDF آنها را (با حذف مطالب و پستهای اضافی و غیر مفید) در سایت قرار دهند. مثلا دیدید یک مقاله 10 page شده ولی پستهای کوچک و بین آنها هم نظرات کاربران. برای کسی که فقط مقاله رو میخواد بخونه خیلی وقت گیره که تمام این 10 صفحه رو مطالعه کنه. بنابراین تهیه نسخه PDF کار بسیار خداپسندانه ای خواهد بود!....


مطالب فعلی بخش مقالات دلفی به بخش جدید منتقل خواهد شد.
برای بخش مقالات در شرایط فعلی نظر خودم اینه که بخش مقالات جزو بخش های مدیریت شده باشه، یعنی کاربر میتونه درش تاپیک جدید درست کنه، ولی این تاپیک بدون تایید مدیر بخش بصورت عمومی قابل بازدید نخواهد بود. به این ترتیب فقط تاپیک هایی که واقعا حاوی مقاله هستند در این بخش قرار میگیره، از طرفی، کاربرانی که نمیخوان بحثی در خودِ تاپیک مقاله صورت بگیره، بخصوص در تاپیک هایی که مقاله بصورت چند قسمتی نوشته میشه، می تونند یک تاپیک در زیر گروه مربوط به موضوع مقاله ایجاد کنند با عنوان _"گفتگو: مقاله فلان"_ و لینک این تاپیک را در پست اول و آخر مقاله قرار بدند، و لینک مقاله را هم در پست اول تاپیک گفتگو. به این ترتیب گفتگوهای مرتبط با مقاله را به آن تاپیک هدایت کنند. بعد از اتمام مطالب مقاله هم با استفاده از گزینه گزارش به مدیر، اعلام کنند که مقاله تمام شده و تاپیک مقاله باید قفل شود.




> 7- انتقال چندهزار تاپیک فعلی به این بخش ها چقدر طول میکشه و کی اینکار رو میکنه؟!!!! همه؟!!


نه، یک طرح چند روزه در نظر میگیریم و در زمان اجرای طرح بطور موقت دسترسی بعضی از کاربران بخش که هم فعالیت خوبی دارند، هم داوطلب همکاری هستند را افزایش میدیم تا هر کاربر بخشی از مطالب بخش دلفی را مرور کند و آن را به زیرگروه مناسب انتقال بده.

----------


## pad_kay

با سلام و خسته نباشید
به چه صورت می توانیم با شما همکاری کنیم در صورت امکان در این مورد توضیح دهید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به چه صورت می توانیم با شما همکاری کنیم در صورت امکان در این مورد توضیح دهید


انشاء الله چند روز دیگه که به ساختار نهایی رسیدیم، و تغییر ساختار هم روی بخش دلفی اعمال شد، اون وقت از کاربران بخش دلفی که مایل به همکاری هستند، دعوت به عمل میاد که در کار انتقال تاپیک های موجود به زیرگروههای مرتبط، با ما همکاری کنند.
روشش به این صورت خواهد بود که به هر یک از کاربران شرکت کننده در طرح، تعدادی از صفحات تالار اختصاص پیدا میکنه، و آنها باید با مرور تاپیک های موجود در این صفحات، آنها را به زیرگروه مناسب منتقل کنند. به این ترتیب، در انتهای طرح، فقط تاپیک های "اعلان" در تالار اصلی باقی می مانند، و سایر تاپیک ها همگی به زیرگروهها منتقل می شوند.

----------


## vahid64

به نظر بنده هم تعداد زیاد زیر تالارها زیاد جالب نیست و باعث سردرگمی میشه!!!
اگه به هر طریقی بتونیم از تعداد زیر تالارها کم کنیم بهتره!
فقط پیشنهاد من اینه که حتماً برای هر زیر تالار Feed جداگانه در نظر بگیریم
تا بتونیم از طریق برنامه های RSS خوان مثل GoogleReader راحتتر موضوعات مورد علاقه مون تو برنامه نویس رو دنبال کنیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rasool_brn

آقای کشاورز گروه بندی خوب و منطقی رو درنظر گرفتید.
به زیرتالارها هم قکر کردید؟ به نظرمن اگه هر تالار خودش به چند زیرتالار تقسیم بشه خیلی بهتره و دسترسی هم سریعتر صورت میگیره.
به عنوان مثال تالاری مثل *ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی* رو در نظر بگیرید خیلی بهتر میشه اگه این تالار خودش به زیرتالارهایی به صورت زیر تقسیم بشه :
FastReport 
QuickReport
RaveReport
Report Builder
 Crystal Reports

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به نظرمن اگه هر تالار خودش به چند زیرتالار تقسیم بشه خیلی بهتره و دسترسی هم سریعتر صورت میگیره.
> به عنوان مثال تالاری مثل *ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی* رو در نظر بگیرید خیلی بهتر میشه اگه این تالار خودش به زیرتالارهایی به صورت زیر تقسیم بشه


هر کدوم از این عناوین به تنهایی اونقدر تاپیک نداره که لازم باشه براش تالار مستقل ایجاد بشه. از طرفی، ایجاد تالارهای متعدد تو در تو هم موجب پیچیدگی بیش از اندازه طبقه بندی انجام شده میشه.

----------


## tefos666

منم تبریک میگم اگه یه خونه تکونی بکنید ممنون میشیم - ضمنا نمیشه تاپیک هایی که جوابی برای آنها داده نشده به یک قسمت دیگه منتقل بشه ؟ یا حذف بشه ؟ آخه تاپیکی که یک سال از عمرش گذشته و خالی هستش به درد کی میخوره ؟ معمولا کسایی که اینجا هستند همون 3 یا 4 صفحه اول رو نگاه میکنند چون از ابتدای کار با شما بودن وتاپیک های قدیمی رو نیازی ندارند دوباره مطالعه کنند - مگر تازه وارد ها که اونها هم اکثرا دنبال یادگیری هستند نه جستجو و پاسخ دادن به تاپیک های خالی   البته راه بهتر اینه دوستانی که میخوان همکاری کنند بیان ضمن مرتب سازی تمام  تاپیک های بی پاسخ رو جواب بدن, یا مثلا یه تاپیکی رو که یکی از دوستان زده بود و توش یه برنامه نوشته بود اونم اپن سورس که سورس ها رو میشد توش اضافه کرد رو تقویت کنید خیلی ایده جالبی بود کلی کیف کردم وقتی دیدمش مثل سایتهای بزرگ خارجی کار کرده اگه من بیام و فقط همون کتابخانه رو دانلود کنم و تمام سورسهای سایت رو داشته باشم بده ؟؟؟ هرچی بخوام رو با یه دانلود دارم حالا اگه بشه آنلاین هم سایر دوستان جواب بدن باز بده ؟ (در راستای توسعه همون برنامه) مثلا web base بشه و یک web server تازه میشه با یوزر و پس همین سایت وارد شد (برای بخش آنلاینش ) و .... - به هر حال تصمیم اصلی رو مدیران بخش دلفی مانند مهندس کشاورز میگیرند و نتیجه هرچی باشه همه راضی هستیم من فقط نظر شخصیم رو گفتم -  :لبخند گشاده!:  ببخشید جسارت و بی ادبی بنده رو * :گریه: 
اینم آدرس تاپیک اون دوست گلم - حتما نظر بدید کار جالبی انجام دادند مخصوصا از جانب اپن سورس بودنش
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...AF%D9%87%D8%A7

success is doing ، not wishing :تشویق:

----------

